# I am getting ready to spend some money.



## thebeachcaster (Aug 7, 2006)

Got a 96 XJ and love it. One problem...she's getting ready to throw a rod. Need to get a new ride and I am thinking about a truck....think I want a cab and an extended bed......? What do yall think?

And yes. I will scrape a little extra together rebuild or drop a new engine into my XJ. Keep it for a beater.

Feel free to tell me what not to get also and thanks.


----------



## SkunkApe (Dec 9, 2006)

*Reliable Truck*

Toyota Tundra, '05 and above. Indestructible vehicle. I do own one and am still amazed as to the capabilities of this truck.


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

*This has WARD Written all over it!*

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Volkswagen-Bus-Vanagon-Vanagon-GL-91-VW-Vanagon-Syncro-Westfalia-4x4_W0QQitemZ250205925016QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item250205925016

MAn I couldnt help it Ward....I bet Ashley might even go fishing with you on long trips though.


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

That thing is badass! Get a Quigley conversion for it and you're set!


----------



## thebeachcaster (Aug 7, 2006)

*Ok*

That thing is mean! But if I get a truck.....I can dream of the camper. Plus Jeb can't make fun of me for actually going with a VW. I'm thinking my choices are as follows.

2001 Jeep XJ (very tempting)

Tahoe

Chevy truck (not sure what kind)

Toyota truck (not sure what kind.)



If I were 16-19 years old, I'd be all over the van......thanks Ryan for a second I tried to justify owning it.


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

*Ha!*

You know....

I think Jeb, Justin, Jose, Kramer, and I and all else who know you would agree that it would suit you. Just trying to keep your options open.


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

*Quigley?*



basstardo said:


> That thing is badass! Get a Quigley conversion for it and you're set!


It doesnt need one.....VW did wonders with those 4xs


----------



## Flipper (May 6, 2006)




----------



## huckfinn38 (Jun 13, 2006)

Ryan I about fell out of my chair when I saw the VW.
However perfect fit


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

*COuldnt you picture it?*

Ward all liquered up, slurring his speech and Cookie in thier frying up some steaks and steaming oysters?

Niether one of them fishing.......


----------



## Dyhard (Oct 24, 2002)

SkunkApe said:


> Toyota Tundra, '05 and above. Indestructible vehicle. I do own one and am still amazed as to the capabilities of this truck.


I you buy a Tundra, make sure that it has the new drive shaft installed. The original ones come apart.
They have a recall on these.


----------



## stix11 (Jan 11, 2007)

Firespyder7 said:


> You know....
> 
> I think Jeb, Justin, Jose, Kramer, and I and all else who know you would agree that it would suit you. Just trying to keep your options open.


i couldnt stop laughing either...then i realized how much i'd like to have that van


----------



## Metallica20687 (Mar 16, 2007)

my dad owns a 05 Nissan Titan.

very powerful, roomy and durable. love driving it. not to mention its FAST!


----------



## thebeachcaster (Aug 7, 2006)

*Well Ya'll*

I spent the money.


----------



## eaglesfanguy (May 1, 2003)

WELL!!!! What did ya get?


----------



## Flipper (May 6, 2006)

Maybe one of these


----------



## thebeachcaster (Aug 7, 2006)

*thanks 4 asking*



eaglesfanguy said:


> WELL!!!! What did ya get?



I got a 2003 toyota tacoma extra cab (not crew) TRD. I like it a lot........after she gets 250,000 miles on it I'll love it.


----------



## Flipper (May 6, 2006)

thebeachcaster said:


> I got a 2003 toyota tacoma extra cab (not crew) TRD. I like it a lot........after she gets 250,000 miles on it I'll love it.


Good choice


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

thebeachcaster said:


> I got a 2003 toyota tacoma extra cab (not crew) TRD.  I like it a lot........after she gets 250,000 miles on it I'll love it.


nice ride, Ward...now you can say you got a 'yota TuRD


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Metallica20687 said:


> my dad owns a 05 Nissan Titan.
> 
> very powerful, roomy and durable. love driving it. not to mention its FAST!


live outta my crew cab when I'm on the suds


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Flipper said:


> Maybe one of these


lemme hit the Mega Millions and I'll hafta get one or two...that is one sweet ride.


----------



## thebeachcaster (Aug 7, 2006)

*gonna get*

a camper top Al. Gonna miss the jeep. Don't know if she's worth rebuilding. Once I get my new rig how I want it, it's gonna be stankn'!Cause it's gonna be the s&$#t 

AL, Ryan, Jeb, Clyde and anyone else? Ya'll think I shoud try to sell the old Jeep in the Marketplace? She has some good parts!


----------



## Flipper (May 6, 2006)

Nserch4Drum said:


> lemme hit the Mega Millions and I'll hafta get one or two...that is one sweet ride.


Yeah, but way over-priced in my opinion. Runs about $100k. I'd probably buy a Tiger CX before a Sportsmobile.


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

*Doesnt hyrt to try it....*



thebeachcaster said:


> a camper top Al. Gonna miss the jeep. Don't know if she's worth rebuilding. Once I get my new rig how I want it, it's gonna be stankn'!Cause it's gonna be the s&$#t
> 
> AL, Ryan, Jeb, Clyde and anyone else? Ya'll think I shoud try to sell the old Jeep in the Marketplace? She has some good parts!


BAM, Pick it up!


----------

